# MK2 ABA Swap Questions.



## mtemal (Apr 8, 2010)

I have an ABA donor engine from a 97 Jetta that will be going into my 92 GTI. I will be using the 8v head from the 92 on the ABA block

Subject: 

ABA engine was mated to an automatic transmission

GTI is has a 5 speed manual gearbox.

Questions:

How do I add the clutch, etc to ABA block since it has the automatic flywheel on there?

Subject:

AC Compressor, Power Steering pump, Alternator

Questions:

Can I bolt on the AC compressor, Power Steering pump and alternator onto the ABA block or will I have to use the Mk3 parts?

Subject:

Exhaust

I had to cut the exhaust down pipe on the ABA to get the engine out of the MK3. Snapped Bolts and rusted parts made it impossible for me to unbolt. 

Questions:

In order to use the MK2 exhaust manifold and down pipe with the ABA block, what parts do I need? 

Will I need to buy the techtronics tuning downpipe?

Subject:

Head Gasket:

Question:

What head gasket do I need to mate the 8v head onto the ABA?

Techtronics tuning says not to use the ABA headgasket and I remember seeing somewhere that I don't have to use the TT gasket.


----------



## InlinePerformance (Oct 25, 2008)

Curious-why not go full obdii aba-much better running engine. Everything bolted to the block in the 1.8 will bolt to the 2.0 the same. The down pipes have to be extended or a racelands header will fix the problem cheaply. I build obdii aba harness's that are very easy to install thiugh in an mkii they sorta "plug in" though instill like my piggy back harness as it eliminates any previous car related electricsl gremlins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

mtemal said:


> I have an ABA donor engine from a 97 Jetta that will be going into my 92 GTI. I will be using the 8v head from the 92 on the ABA block
> 
> Subject:
> 
> ...


You use the GTI flywheel/clutch.



> Subject:
> 
> AC Compressor, Power Steering pump, Alternator
> 
> ...


Use all the GTI pullies and accessories, they bolt up.



> Subject:
> 
> Exhaust
> 
> ...


You will need an ABA downpipe, or a 15mm spacer to account for the taller block.



> Subject:
> 
> Head Gasket:
> 
> ...


Use the gasket that matches your head. In this case, use one for your GTI.


----------



## mtemal (Apr 8, 2010)

I was planning on just using my RV Block when the project started. I dropped off the 1.8 head at the machine shop and they were already working on it when I found the cheap ($400) 98 Jetta donor car. I was going to tear into the block anyway and the 1.8 was leaking all over the place. The Jetta was running and I figured I would do the hybrid swap and the engine was still good. I have no idea why the RV engine had locked up in the first place.


----------



## mtemal (Apr 8, 2010)

*Assembly*

So I started assembling the engine last night. Oil pump, Front and rear main seals installed, Replacement Sprocket installed, Freeze Plugs installed, oil breather block off plate installed. and the head is on and properly torqued down. 











I had to cut the MK3 downpipe to pull the engine from the donor car. In hindsight, I wish I hadn't. I cut right before the CAT because that was the only place I cut fit the sawz all.

Exhaust Manifolds side by side. I think my MK2 manifold is going to fit. They seem to be the same length.


----------



## mtemal (Apr 8, 2010)

_You use the GTI flywheel/clutch._

I ordered the 16V pressure plate and a heavy duty clutch kit from GAP.

_Use all the GTI pullies and accessories, they bolt up._

I’ve read that the serpentine setup that the ABA uses is supposed to be better. I am not sure why. 

1.8 accessories Pros:

Vibration dampener from 92 is a lot lighter.
AC will work with no mods (It was already converted to use R134)

2.0 accessories pros:

Serpentine setup
AC was built for R134

_You will need an ABA downpipe, or a 15mm spacer to account for the taller block._

I think I can beat the body back a bit to make sure it fits. 18mm is .75 inches. I think I can make .75 inches apprear



_Use the gasket that matches your head. In this case, use one for your GTI._

I ordered and installed the gasket from Techtronic tuning that they recommended in their aba swap guide.


----------



## mtemal (Apr 8, 2010)

Decided to stick with the mk2 accessories. I just need to figure out what belts to use.


----------

